# Sharing my new babies [UPDATE]



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Here are the twins: wanna guess their colors? :lol: 
dont mind the black thing around there,,

updated pics:
















_________________________
_________________________


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

Very cute. But aren't you supposed to leave mom and babies alone for a week or two? I know that if mom gets stressed she will kill and eat the babies. Hopefully a breeder will post soon.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

don't worry,, she is a great mom and i breed hedgehogs here in Philippines,,


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

so tiny!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

They will soon be so adorable! Babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*



Zerobyte said:


> don't worry,, she is a great mom and i breed hedgehogs here in Philippines,,


Your babies are always so Cute  
How many hedgies do you have?


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

thanks,, all hedgehogs are cute ^^
im currently housing 7 hedgehogs,, + 2 hoglets = 9 in total ^^


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

Soo cute!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*



> Very cute. But aren't you supposed to leave mom and babies alone for a week or two? I know that if mom gets stressed she will kill and eat the babies. Hopefully a breeder will post soon.


I thought that too. Hrm.

Very very cute little prickle-balls!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

   :lol:  :mrgreen:

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*



Stephanie76 said:


> > Very cute. But aren't you supposed to leave mom and babies alone for a week or two? I know that if mom gets stressed she will kill and eat the babies. Hopefully a breeder will post soon.
> 
> 
> I thought that too. Hrm.
> ...


dont worry the hoglets are very much alive,, their mother is great and don't mind me,

here is a pic from her previous litter:


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

OMG! The cuteness is overwhelming.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

Very cute1
You are blessed with such stunning litters


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

best pictures ever!!!!


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Sharing my new babies 5 days old*

thanks happy that you liked them ^^

im hoping someday that i can pet those lovely reversed pintos and half bodied pintos


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)




----------

